# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  تلوين قصة عاشوراء للأطفال ..~

## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
مأجورين ومثابين جميعاً 
السلام عليك يا ابا عبد الله الحسين 
وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفنائك ، عليك مني سلام الله ابداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
ولا جعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتك ، 
السلام على الحسين ، وعلى علي بن الحسين ، وعلى ألأولاد الحسين ، وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم السلام 

***  *** *** 

بسم الله عليكم لا تختلعوون مني داخله هالقسم هههههه .. !!!

واعذروو تقصيرري .....

عندي لكم قصة عاشوراء للأطفال للتلوين 


اتفضلووو 

قصة عاشوراء للأطفال 


إعداد : باسم الانصاري 

*** *** *** 

واتمنى تستفيدوون منهااا يارب
دعواتكم
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
دمتم بكل الاماني 

*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

شكرا لك اختي عوامية بارك الله فيك ِ وننتظر جديدك

----------


## نبراس،،،

مشكووره خييه على هذا الطرح الجمييل والهاادف 
تحياي لك  اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلمي حبيبتي ع الطرح*

*الله يعطيييييييك العااااااافية*

*لا خلا و لا عدم جدييييييييك*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
خيتووو ملكة سبأ ..~ 
خيوو نبراس ..~ 
خيتوو ليلاس ..~ 

اسعدني تواجدكم 
لا خلا ولا عدم 
موفقين جميعاً لكل خير وصلاح
دمتم بكل الاماني

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


ماشاء الله ..الفكرة بحد ذاتها مررة إبداع.......جميل نحيي في نفس الطفل روح عاشوراء وأجواءها ...


عوامية حبابة ..يعطيك العافية على هذا الجهد الموفق ..والتقديم الهادف...


واتمنى لأحبائنا الصغار الاستمتاع والفائدة :)



أخيتي......آجركِ الله وأثابكِ بعدد ماخلق......بحق الحسين..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى وبحصنه سكنتِ...

----------

